# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Bump frequency?

## millz

Referring to this thread.

I remember seeing something about bumping your own thread after not getting a response for some time, but only remembered vaguely, so I checked the rules again. Found that it is simply put as a "suggestion" to get an answer more quickly, not enforced as a rule.

Maybe it is just me; I find bumping a thread for having no response within 2 hours annoying. I regard frequent bump's no difference from any spamming. Maybe this could be put in part of rule 6b -- common courtesy? As in, it should be a common courtesy to not spam too.

Any thoughts?

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

I get really p****d off when someone bumps a post that I've been working on, in as little as *15 MINUTES* after they've come back with a comment.  It's even more annoying when they stick a bunch of sad smileys after their woe-filled plea for instant attention.

----------


## humdingaling

i thought it was on forum rules or maybe it was just ford telling people many times.....

i recalled it being 24 hours

agree you both...bumping up threads within hours or minutes should not be happening
at least give it half a day i would of thought

----------


## oleDD

Common Courtesy would dictate at least give it a day.
Few RTFM and those that do, rarely remember everything.
If the user has many posts under their belt.  They should know better.
If not a polite message stating frequency allowed is in order.
Running a BBS many moons ago you run across all types.  
Forums are no different except you can't hear them calling in!   :Wink:

----------


## TMS

I was under the impression that it was 24 hours. I thought I'd read it in a rule or guideline but maybe I just saw it in a post admonishing an OP  :Wink: 

Happy to give (quite) some leeway but I'd suggest it would need to be at least 12 hours.

Regards, TMS

----------

